# New guy with cost questions



## Wayne Haley (12 mo ago)

Hello!
I have always loved model trains. I have recently completed the build of my barn / mancave. I am overwhelmed by all the information. I think I might be over my head with this.
I am wanting to run a train around the top of my wall all the way around the barn on the inside that is 10' high. I am thinking I want g scale. I will need around 150' of straight track with 6 90° turns.
My question is how much will just the track cost ? From what I can tell I could have a couple of thousand dollars in just track alone. Does this sound right? I would be putting it where the red dots are on the picture. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes you can, so you might look at the used track department, used LGB track will last longer than you!

Indoors, virtually any brass track will work fine, used or not. 

I opted for stainless steel track, no track cleaning, and it was indeed an investment. 10 years later it was worth it in reduced maintenance.

Greg


----------



## Mike Kkidman (Jan 1, 2022)

As Greg says track is not cheap. Used brass would be fine inside. Outside SS is the ultimate, not needed for your situation. Do you have a local group anywhere near by? Shipping used track can be a significant cost.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Where are you located as you may be near someone looking to sell used track, or even a store which allows you to avoid shipping charges on purchases if you are close by. Even train shows may have some at good prices.


----------



## Wayne Haley (12 mo ago)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Yes you can, so you might look at the used track department, used LGB track will last longer than you!
> 
> Indoors, virtually any brass track will work fine, used or not.
> 
> ...


Thanks Greg.


Mike Kkidman said:


> As Greg says track is not cheap. Used brass would be fine inside. Outside SS is the ultimate, not needed for your situation. Do you have a local group anywhere near by? Shipping used track can be a significant cost.


Thanks! I haven't been able to find a local group. But I will definitely start reaching out to people to find something local.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Wayne,
If you even suggested the area you live in, or are close to; you might get more response to your needs. Often there are people close by that you won't find, unless they know you might be close by. Your security won't be threatened, if you only give a general area, such as a city, town, state, or even the country you live in....
If you live in Canada, I might even be able to help you...or be able to direct you to assistance.....oh, I do see that mini indication you live in that giant expanse of land, South of our border....!!
Fred Mills


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I let people know I am in South eastern MA, 20 minutes from where the Pats play.


----------



## PCBN (Dec 27, 2007)

Wayne Haley said:


> Hello!
> I have always loved model trains. I have recently completed the build of my barn / mancave. I am overwhelmed by all the information. I think I might be over my head with this.
> I am wanting to run a train around the top of my wall all the way around the barn on the inside that is 10' high. I am thinking I want g scale. I will need around 150' of straight track with 6 90° turns.
> My question is how much will just the track cost ? From what I can tell I could have a couple of thousand dollars in just track alone. Does this sound right? I would be putting it where the red dots are on the picture. Thanks in advance for any advice.
> ...


----------



## DMS (Dec 17, 2021)

Nice man cave and layout. yes, this is a very expensive but cool hobby. If you are going to buy new, you might check out LGB Model Trains, LGB Locomotives, Garden Train Sets, G Scale Model Trains, If you don’t live in Minnesota they won’t charge you for tax, which is a big savings. Also have a flat shipping rate of $20 on orders over $500. On thing I found with buying used track is that sometimes you get a bad one or two that aren’t usable and then you aren’t saving as much as you thought


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Something else to consider is the radius for your corners. Larger engines and cars mean wider curves. For outdoors 8 and 10 foot corners are most often cited. too tight curves are an issue waiting to happen. Nice man cave.
Alan W.


----------



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

In January of 2021 Accucraft flex track new in the 72ft boxes was roughly $4 a foot. Which was the same I was finding used lgb track on eBay for. The shipping was the killer.

They resized their offering to boxes of 30ft of track and adjusted the price to reflect the recent changes in materials costs. It is now $7.34 a foot but may be cheaper shipping....

The only trains website that was linked above you will be in the ballpark of $6.85 per foot of straight track.

My $0.02
I spent months on eBay hunting for deals and buying used sectional track to build my indoor loop of a simple oval. My Accucraft Ruby ran fine on it. My son's toy Lionel Large Scale derailed at every connection, even with new rail joiners. I then re-laid all the track with the flex track that was new. The cheapo train now only derails at the turnout 30% of the time.

My take away. If you try to scimp on track, (in my case it was the same price) you will need to get better quality locos and cars. If you do it right the first time, you'll have the best chance with any train.

My experience doesn't even account for cleaning the track for power connections. I feel that would have been a bigger nightmare.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm sure there's a garden rr club in your area. They usually have used track to sell. (Ours does.) Buy local and save the shipping costs. While we sell our track for $1.50 - 2.00 per foot (depending on the condition of the ties), in your area it may vary.


----------

